# Garage of Terror 2012 - The Underground Crypt



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

This will be my last big haunt for awhile. Hope you like it. I show a solo walk through first since the video with the TOTs is a big dark and you can't see much of what is going on.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Love the whole elevator concept! Creepy setting, nice!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

I love your haunt, seeing all the pieces come together is fun.


----------



## The Rotten Pumpkin (Mar 28, 2010)

Amazing job!! You really nailed the stone look on the crypt walls.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:That is just fantastic! The amount of detail is just incredible, and I love how the roach runs up and away once the elevator starts. Is the zombie an animatronic or a real person dressed up? It is hard to tell, but either way, I wouldn't dare take his candy.... You really have a unique and well thought out haunted experience for the TOT's!


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Well done! Your haunt is awesome


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:That is just fantastic! The amount of detail is just incredible, and I love how the roach runs up and away once the elevator starts. Is the zombie an animatronic or a real person dressed up? It is hard to tell, but either way, I wouldn't dare take his candy.... You really have a unique and well thought out haunted experience for the TOT's!


Pumpkin,
Here is a thread on my walking zombie puppet. He is neither animatronic nor a real person.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=31799


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Nice. I'm also considering some sort of elevator or moving platform for next year. Cool to see how effective it is.


----------



## Mystic Manor (Apr 17, 2009)

That's a really cool concept. Do you have a tutorial on the elevator? Great job.


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

I am working on a tutorial. It should be up in a couple of weeks on garageofterror.com. Just check my website and hit the 2012 tombstone.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"Welcome to Hell"

"That's not a nice word!"

The kids' comments are hilarious. I love the skellie that comes out and makes "helpful" suggestions. You did a great job of capturing the atmosphere of an underground crypt.

Now go out and invest in some WD40 for those squeaky doors


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I remember those dirt walls!!!!! WOW that just looks amazing and the elevator is fantastic. Looking forward to the tutorial!


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

Just to let you know, the elevator tutorial is about half done. Been working slow & steady.

http://www.garageofterror.com/2012elevator.html


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

GOT said:


> I am working on a tutorial. It should be up in a couple of weeks on garageofterror.com. Just check my website and hit the 2012 tombstone.


Sweet! Definitely keeping an eye out for that!


----------



## Shier Terror (Jul 17, 2009)

Do you have a floorplan of the layout? It looks so cool! Great job.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I love the elevator idea! So original and unique! Great job! Oh and I hate elevators, so it might just freak me out!


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

Grrr you tube blocked at work


----------



## grimm-hurst (Jun 11, 2012)

That is great! I would love to see how you did the elevator!


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

Fantastic work


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

Shier Terror said:


> Do you have a floorplan of the layout? It looks so cool! Great job.


Floorplan is coming soon.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh wow, I smiled so much while watching your video. That was a major feat considering my mind had just been blown!!!
Absolutely wonderful.


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks for showing my what is possible, and reminding me that I will NEVER be able to pull off something like that.

Absolutely amazing! Great work.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Awesome job on this.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

So glad you shared this! Thinking about how to adapt some of this...


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi GOT ,

Very nice work with the elevator effect and hallway . Such great use of the space you have .


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

By the way, I am essentially done with my elevator tutorial on www.garageofterror.com/haunt12 (minus a few details on the quick change). Feedback would be great.


----------



## po-dickle (Oct 21, 2009)

*Feedback*

Elevator was amazing, I think your model, and tuts will be a staple for anyone
Trying anything close to that themselves. If there was a book for haunters, I think you would be the chapter on hellevators/ elevators.
I think you have an interaction with your haunts that is almost unique, versus
Someone with 20 drop panels going "bah "with chainsaws.
So what cool thing are you gonna do this year?


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

GOT said:


> By the way, I am essentially done with my elevator tutorial on www.garageofterror.com/haunt12 (minus a few details on the quick change). Feedback would be great.


Link doesn't work.


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

Site was down for a few hours. It is back up now.


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

po-dickle said:


> Elevator was amazing, I think your model, and tuts will be a staple for anyone
> Trying anything close to that themselves. If there was a book for haunters, I think you would be the chapter on hellevators/ elevators.
> I think you have an interaction with your haunts that is almost unique, versus
> Someone with 20 drop panels going "bah "with chainsaws.
> So what cool thing are you gonna do this year?


I am going small scale next year. I am thinking of something along the lines of a fortuneteller and ferrofluid.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

GOT, I am so impressed with how you have come up with such a creative solution to the problem that garage walkthroughs face: limited space. I am going to attempt my first walkthrough this year. I will definitely be returning to your site for inspiration! thanks for posting this!


----------

